# Fishing off Jetty East



## Stalcupb14 (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm bringing some family down from Iowa to vacation and of course fish off of Jetty East. I have been there before and focused on using shrimp on surf rods and gotcha plugs off the jetty but that was spring. Can anyone offer some Iowa boys some advice? Thanks everyone.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Are we talking about Orange Beach, AL, Perdido Pass?


----------



## Stalcupb14 (Jul 18, 2014)

Destin Florida Jetty East.


----------



## Bayfisher (Jun 7, 2013)

Honestly in my personal opinion jetty fishing is hit or miss. Free line a pinfish on a lighter rod then the surf rod and keep using the shrimp. Gotchas are still deadly for Spanish and the like. Check out the okaloosa island pier, will probably have better luck there.


----------



## Stalcupb14 (Jul 18, 2014)

Thank you good the advice. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

On the east side, fish a carolina rig as close to the rocks as you can. If you hit it at the right time, you can limit out on mangrove snapper in a couple of hours. Shrimp or bull minnows will work.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Make some gold hook rigs, catch a few of the cigar minnows that are right off the beach there, hook em in the tail area, toss em further out, wait for that king/spanish/jet ski.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Don't forget a pompano jig, just in case they are still running


----------

